# Taipan's 120 Gallon of Serenity/Insanity.....



## Taipan

This hobby brings out the best and worst in us. Tests our patience and intestinal fortitude (been saving up and waiting to use that expression for a while now  ) and how we react to tragedy and euphoria.

Many have asked and have been curious. Enclosed are some pictures of my little slice of marine bonsai. A relentless work in progress. Everyone else's display and works will almost always be invariably better than mine. It's so easy to criticize and see flaws in your own handiwork.....

For those that are new to the marine world; take some time and play "Where's Waldo" with not only my Full Tank Shots (FTS) but other's as well. Try and name the pieces you find interesting and research them for your own knowledge.

One final note worth noting. The expression "Do as I say, and not as I do" comes to mind. If husbandry success is traditionally measured in years; I find myself humbly moderately successful with most LPS and fish. SPS - not so much (with reason). I've had several pieces of coral for years along with certain fish. SPS - I usually try and select 'easier' to care for pieces. The large Maxima clam (arguably a Gigas clam) you see has been with me almost a decade; starting from about 4" in size).
Without getting into a long winded technical discussion of water chemistry.....it is worth noting that my 120 Gallon Display and 90 Gallon Refugium are maintained WITHOUT R.O. water. Some will argue laziness. Others will argue stupidity. Others will argue luck. Perhaps it's a little of all 3. We'll also save the non-conformist groupings of fish for another day. I don't actively condone or advocate not using R.O. water; but I don't dissuade it either.

Unlike other forums.....This one does not require compulsory listings of equipment, parameters, and current stock levels. For those interested listed below are some of what I'm willing to share.

Hardware:

120 Gallon Display + 90 Gallon Refugium/Sump
Aquabee 6000 Up! Return Pump
Mag 9.5 for Closed Loop System
Bubble King 200 Generation 2 Protein Skimmer
Orphek Nilus L.E.D. Lighting Units x 2
Generic Chinese L.E.D. Lighting Unit for the Refugium
Reef Keeper Elite Automation Unit
Tunze Auto-Top Off
25W Aqua U.V. Sterilizer with Wiper

Livestock (Main Display & Refugium Inclusive):

Approx. 150 lbs of Vanuatu and Tonga Liverock + Rock Rubble
2" of Crushed Live Argonite

1 Potter's Angel, 2 Cleaner Shrimp, 1 Blood Shrimp, 1 Tiger Pistol Shirmp, 1 Yasha Haze Goby, 1 Flame Hawk, 1 Purple Tang, 1 Citrinis Goby, 1 Blue Spot Goby,1 Mandarin Goby/Dragonette, 1 Blue Throat Trigger (Male), 1 Sargassum Red Tailed Trigger, 2 Blue Eyed Cardinals, 1 Yellow Striped Cardinal, 1 Swissguard Cardinal, 1 Lawnmower Blenny, 3 Percula Clowns, 1 6line wrasse, 3 Oscellaris Clownfish, 20+ Nassarius Snails, Turbos Snails, Cerith Snails, Tear Drop Maxima Clam, Maxima (Gigas) Clam, Orange Belted Wrasse (Stethojulis balteata), Borbonius Blotchy Anthias

Orange Hammer, Orange Torch, Gold Torch, Metallic Green Torch, Neon Yellow Hammer, Pink Hammer, Tonga Torch, Montipora Setosa, Teal Birdsnest, Acanthastrea echinata, Acanthastrea lordhowensis, Aussie Duncan, Aussie Scolymia, Orange Frogspawn, Flame Bubbletip, Blue Carpet, Red Carpet, Blasto Wellsi, Blasto Merletti, Elephant Ear, Various Zoas and Palys, Pulsing Xenia, Hairy Mushrooms, Yuma Ricordea, Florida Ricordea, Infinite Grape Caulerpa


----------



## Taipan

*Additional Pics.....*

Different lighting and angles......


----------



## rickcasa

Love this softy tank. Holy elephant ear!.. Impressive scale of some of these species, they look happy...must be the tap water. Chalk one up for a golden rule defied. Bet you're now going to say you don't do water changes too.


----------



## weebie

woah the clam is huge nice!!


----------



## Taipan

Actually - years ago; in one of my FOWLR set-ups; very little water changes. Infrequent and certainly no schedule. Now however; water changes are fairly scheduled. The rationale: I don't really dose. The replenishment of trace elements and removal of toxins are taken care of with the water change.

As odd as this sounds - you can see/feel the coral and fish happier after a water change. And without sounding too Zen; I can see/feel their level of happiness with the type of salt used as well. I've tried different types over the years and corals/fish seem to react differently with water changes using different salts. Seriously.



rickcasa said:


> .....Bet you're now going to say you don't do water changes too.....


----------



## altcharacter

During my busy work schedule I didn't change my water for 6 weeks and everything in the tank is still alive except a few SPS that I randomly had in there.

Dude, this tank is amazing! I'll have to come by one day to see it in person.

Also are you heading to SUM tomorrow?


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for the compliments. I don't think I'll be at SUM tomorrow. I've already picked up what interested me earlier this week from Ken. I should be nursing a very well deserved hangover tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan

*New Additions.....*

Sold some items, added others. 

Added:

Tahitian Maxima Clam 
Live Rock with encrusted Montipora Setosa
Neon Branching Hammers
Small Purple Carpet (Haddoni) Anemone
A few "Mini" Donuts from Kendari - That's as big as they get which is cool.
A few Aussie Rainbow Acan frags.

Apologies for the poor pictures. I still haven't mastered photography yet and some are were taken with a mobile phone.

I have a problem. It's an addiction. I admit it. I will endeavour to document my new build/next project (if laziness doesn't get in the way).


----------



## liz

Excellent job Red - I am impressed especially with only using tap water - I would have expected a tank full of algae.


----------



## kamal

Thats a very nice tank


----------



## Taipan

Thanks Liz. On the topic of tap water; there is a flood gate that opens (pun intended) on this topic on so many forums. I can't promise the same result for others. Period. The axiom: "Do as I say and not as I do" generally applies. lol

Secondly; I admit my flaws....notice I only keep (or only able to keep) 'hardy(ier)' SPS. lol

No success with Milles. Would LOVE to keep them though.


----------



## BIGSHOW

VERY nice Red....I love the Acans .


----------



## Flexin5

tank looks great. question for you, have you ever tested your tap water for TDS? 

reason i ask is because when i'm making RO/DI water, and i switch the inline TDS meter to the input water i only get about 12-14tds, that' not really that much.


----------



## Taipan

To be honest. No. I recall running tests when I first moved (and transplanted my fish and coral) from downtown Toronto to where I am now (Bayview and Steeles area). I should though. I was always curious. If I did...I have forgotten. lol. Yeah. Sad I know.


----------



## Kooka

Nice tank Red, your LPS look very healthy considering you're using tap water. I know several people who use tap water in their tanks without any ill effects. The regular water changes must remove some of the undesirable chemicals before they build up to quantities that would start harming your livestock.


----------



## fesso clown

Three cheers for the Lazy, Lucky and Stupid! 
NIce to finally see your set-up, thanks for sharing! 
10 years with one clam eh? Nice one!


----------



## explor3r

You have lots of nice LPS Im loving your hammers cant really see the real colour but Im just guessing some are yellow, I seen that setosa before.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Taipan

Kooka said:


> Nice tank Red, your LPS look very healthy considering you're using tap water. I know several people who use tap water in their tanks without any ill effects. The regular water changes must remove some of the undesirable chemicals before they build up to quantities that would start harming your livestock.


That's probably it. Although...there was a time when water changes were very infrequent. Now after stating that....I do also use: Carbon, Chemipure, RowaPhos, and Poly Filter. I'm sure all that helps on some level.



fesso clown said:


> Three cheers for the Lazy, Lucky and Stupid!
> NIce to finally see your set-up, thanks for sharing!
> 10 years with one clam eh? Nice one!


That's my mantra; although....Luck will run out eventually I'm sure. Lazy and Stupid remain constant lol.....The clam is a trooper and survivor.


----------



## altcharacter

The real question is, when are you going to frag that hammer and trade me a piece for some nice beverages!!!

P.S. are you coming to the BBQ?


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for the invite. I'm scheduled to be overseas sometime in May I think. I'll know better later down the road.

As for fragging hammers....it may be possible (especially down the road). The Orange Hammers and Gold Hammers are in 'wall' form so I'm hesitant to cut them. The other branching Neon ones are possible. The Orange Frogspawn is branching so that is also possible.

I'm expecting some true Yellow Hammer specimens that are due to come in soon and if they are branching; I'll frag them eventually.


----------



## RR37

^ if they are the ones I am thinking of, branching they will be !


----------



## Taipan

Hopefully. lol.  Euphyllia Paraancora (branching hammer coral) is hard enough to source. Yellow and other colour morphs of Euphyllia Paraancora; more so. Most are only available in Australia and not usually available for export.


----------



## RR37

Fingers crossed we are talking paraglabrescens !


----------



## edbeck

Hey Red,

FINALLY! I could see...(your tank). Looks amazing. 

Looking forward to your future upgrade.


----------



## Taipan

*Duncans & Donuts  ......*

Thought I'd share some more close up pics.

I'm uncertain what the exact scientific name/classification these 'mini' donuts are called. Apparently; this is about as large as they get (approx. the diameter of a Twonie) and are from the Kendari region of Indo. I added these a few months ago.

I have had the Aussie Duncan colony for several years now.


----------



## tom g

*duncans*

i love your duncans and also your variety of hammers , they look so amazing 
cheers


----------



## Taipan

*So Sig came to visit the other day......*

He had asked why I have so many frags on my frag racks as opposed to being put on display in my display. Not wanting to disappoint him (or upset him for that matter)......lol.....part of the end result. Most likely temporary; but at least they are on display now.  Pictures taken under different lighting conditions in a feeble attempt to show 'truer' colours. No other enhancements made.

P.S. - A lot of people have inquired about the "mini donuts". Since this is the photography forum; e-mail me and I will provide you with the LFS source. Cheers.


----------



## Faizan

I love how filled and colorful this tank is!


----------



## rickcasa

Photography is getting better. Those duncans are nuclear...you must be spot feeding.



Taipan said:


> Thought I'd share some more close up pics.
> 
> I'm uncertain what the exact scientific name/classification these 'mini' donuts are called. Apparently; this is about as large as they get (approx. the diameter of a Twonie) and are from the Kendari region of Indo. I added these a few months ago.
> 
> I have had the Aussie Duncan colony for several years now.


----------



## wtac

Amazing Taipan! Looks like you've cleared space for more coral...LOL!


----------



## kamal

Beautful tank


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for the compliments. The grass is always greener on the other side.....


----------



## Taipan

rickcasa said:


> Photography is getting better. Those duncans are nuclear...you must be spot feeding.


I don't intentionally spot feed. I 'pollute' the tank enough (multiple feedings of - you name it.....mysis, cyclopeeze, reef roids, rotifers, phyto, chopped up clams, mussels.....) that everything gets a treat now and then.



wtac said:


> Amazing Taipan! Looks like you've cleared space for more coral...LOL!


Sad....when you have to sell 'stuff' to make room for 'other stuff'......lol


----------



## Taipan

*Pics of select pieces and frags.....*

To clarify....all the corals in the display should be 'select' pieces  . Over the past several months I've been experimenting a little more with SPS. I've been using known 'hardier' SPS pieces and frags as a litmus test for my impending upgrade (don't bother asking for an update lol).

Enclosed are some pics of frags and updated LPS pics. Some new, some old. I was bored this evening  Enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan

*Continued.....*

Updates with different angles and lighting......


----------



## TankCla

Your SPS are thriving. Beautiful.


----------



## sig

looks like we are moving from LPS tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

Looks great! I want to come for a tour sometime! 
Are you going to the MAST auction tomorrow night?


----------



## Taipan

Drop me a line sometime to arrange a visit. No worries. As for the auction tomorrow....unfortunately; I'm pretending to actually work during that time. Cheers.


----------



## altcharacter

more coral for me!!!!! Last thing I need is you outbidding me


----------



## thmh

fesso clown said:


> Looks great! I want to come for a tour sometime!
> Are you going to the MAST auction tomorrow night?


+1 with fesso,i have been trying to arrange a bromance date with red for the longest time....


----------



## Taipan

*Aussie White Hammer (Euphyllia) Coral?!? Bigfoot/Unicorn?.....*

My latest "trophy" acquisition:

I have NEVER come across a White Hammer (Euphyllia) coral before. This piece is literally an iridescent White with light hues of Blue and Green depending on the angle of reflection. It's a healthy colony with flesh that has grown/extended all the way down the skeleton. Rest assured that it is not bleached nor does it appear to be dyed (time will tell). The enclosed pictures are NOT "Photo Shopped" or enhanced/altered.

While the obvious centerpieces of this LFS' Aussie shipment were the Orange and Yellow Hammers (very nice specimens) ; this diamond in the rough went relatively unnoticed.


----------



## kamal

I want to reserve the first frag lol


----------



## J_T

kamal said:


> I want to reserve the first frag lol


Looks like a Wall coral, not branching.


----------



## Taipan

*Aussie "White Hammer/Euphyllia"?!? .......*

I'm going to nurture this specimen for a while and observe changes in colour (if any). This piece will be hard to frag/cut; since it is in 'wall' form and not 'branching'. It's risky...but not impossible. I'll post if I decide to cut it.


----------



## rickcasa

Taipan said:


> My latest "trophy" acquisition:
> 
> I have NEVER come across a White Hammer (Euphyllia) coral before. This piece is literally an iridescent White with light hues of Blue and Green depending on the angle of reflection. It's a healthy colony with flesh that has grown/extended all the way down the skeleton. Rest assured that it is not bleached nor does it appear to be dyed (time will tell). The enclosed pictures are NOT "Photo Shopped" or enhanced/altered.
> 
> While the obvious centerpieces of this LFS' Aussie shipment were the Orange and Yellow Hammers (very nice specimens) ; this diamond in the rough went relatively unnoticed.


Looks very healthy for sure...can you show a pic with less blue? Shame to hide the obvious appeal of this wicked piece.


----------



## Taipan

Consider it done. I'll take some pics tomorrow when the 'daylight' settings are operating on my lighting units. It should be less blue. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan

rickcasa said:


> Looks very healthy for sure...can you show a pic with less blue? Shame to hide the obvious appeal of this wicked piece.


Here you go...enjoy. It appears to have some pink forming on the hammers. The underlying flesh/centers are a very light teal/blue.


----------



## kamal

so pretty!


----------



## rickcasa

Taipan said:


> Here you go...enjoy. It appears to have some pink forming on the hammers. The underlying flesh/centers are a very light teal/blue.


They look perty and hope it is not bleached...but even if it is I'm sure you're better equipped to keeping it alive than I was when I picked up a massive bleached hammer year and a half ago. It was one of my first corals ever and of course I thought it was the perfect match for my white riterri. I didn't even have a skimmer then. 
Thx for sharing!


----------



## Taipan

*Scolymia Australis - New Additions......*

1.) Pink/Red Center with outer 'Halo' or ring of grey/purple .....hoping it colours up more over time 

2.) Twonie/2nie sized "Bleeding Apple" baby scoly - looking forward to watching this piece grow.


----------



## MadJellyCorals

Sexy bleeding apple..... I always wanted one but can never afford, ill just gawk at yours! 

-Tony


----------



## Taipan

I'm fairly certain that with the steady growth of MadJellyCorals; $ won't be the issue for you. The main problem down the road will be....deciding which one you're going to keep for your personal collection/display. 

Gawking at my Reef Porn/Reef Candy is always permitted. Just like how I gawk at yours. D'oh! Show me yours.....and I'll show you mine.


----------



## thmh

any time red!!!


----------



## Taipan

*Aussie "White" Hammer/Euphyllia Update.....*

I've allowed some time to pass and had the opportunity to observe this colony. I've had some members of this forum and other forums over to my residence and we've concluded that it is not bleached. It is a nice mixture of translucent white and teal hues with soft green flesh where the mouths form. 

Further to exemplify this, I've moved the piece to take a few pictures against the blue background of the display and the neutral colours of the live rock. There were no blue LEDs turned on for the picture - just white LEDs. It's growing and filling out nicely. Sweepers extend and retract to stimuli as expected. Some nice pink hues are forming along the outer perimeter of hammers of the colony.


----------



## altcharacter

pretty amazing piece


----------



## Taipan

*Some new additions......*

Enjoy.....


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> Enjoy.....


what are these? I vision them in my anemones tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

The two corals pictured are "Rhizotrochus typus" or rhizos for short. They are exceptionally difficult to find and obtain.

The only way to legally obtain them in Canada (not U.S.) is if they are accidentally included in a shipment via liverock or attached to other coral pieces as an unknown/unseen hitchhiker. For the skeptics out there - It happens. Not often...but it does. 

I saw these little nondescript gems at an LFS while others were focusing on a new shipment LPS and SPS. The tentacles and flesh were retracted so they looked like damaged or almost dead coral; but I recognized the skeletal pattern as a rhizo. I took a chance and purchased the rocks they were attached to. The pictures are the end result after about 2-3 weeks of careful feedings. 

These are NON-photosynthetic corals and require 2-3 direct feedings a week (placed on its tentacles/mouth or via turkey baster). They will accept pieces of shrimp/mussels etc, and can be trained to take flakes and pellets. I pollute my tank with phyto, rotifers, and other forms of plankton once a week which helps as well.


----------



## fesso clown

Good eye Red. Those are sweeeeet!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Looking good Red.

Glad to see they went to a good home.


----------



## ameekplec.

Cool beans - a few years ago they used to come in all the time, albeit a few at a time.


----------



## rickcasa

Leave it to you to show us something we can't rush out and get. If I saw those tentacles I'd grab it too but the way you found it looked like an unhealthy elegance. Nice dig!


----------



## Taipan

BIGSHOW said:


> Looking good Red.
> 
> Glad to see they went to a good home.


Thanks man. I want to see pics of that Pectinia alcicornis coral you scored  Now that's something you don't see that often either (at least in the GTA).



ameekplec. said:


> Cool beans - a few years ago they used to come in all the time, albeit a few at a time.


Thanks. Yes, they did. 



rickcasa said:


> Leave it to you to show us something we can't rush out and get. If I saw those tentacles I'd grab it too but the way you found it looked like an unhealthy elegance. Nice dig!


I didn't mean to....sorry.  Yeah...there are a few LFS that I've equated to as "Honest Ed's" type stores. You literally have to dig through a pile of "stuff" to hopefully find a few diamonds in the rough. Occasionally it happens.  Thanks.


----------



## Taipan

fesso clown said:


> Good eye Red. Those are sweeeeet!


Thanks man. How are the new predators doing? Well I hope.


----------



## Kooka

Very nice. Do you know how these rhizos reproduce?


----------



## Taipan

As far as I know (and it's not much)....they do NOT reproduce by fission or asexually. Sexual reproduction. "Pieter-6-Meter's" basement aquarium (seriously....it's 6 meters long and that's his username); had noted the formation of buds of his Rhizos.

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/09/10/rhizotrochus-typus-reproduction/


----------



## Taipan

*Le Borbonius Anthias......*

A few have asked me to post a picture or two of the Borbs that I have. I have kept (or tried to keep) a few in my time. Of the 5 I have had; I have lost 2. I'm man enough to say that I've probably killed them. 2 I've sold to private collectors. I currently have 1 and will be obtaining another one from a private collector. 

Of the 2 that didn't make it long term.....I operated on 1. Yes...operated. I used an insulin needle to 'rescue' it from decompression/bladder sickness (google it....google the operation technique I used as well). The operated 'patient' survived for about a month and was swimming fine.....until it met it's untimely demise by injuring its eye - end result: pop eye that didn't auto correct itself.

So far (long term)....this guy is great. Animated, not shy, and will fight for food too - frozen, pellets, flake. It is more active at night as is usual for this species. Pictures enclosed are poor - very active and doesn't exactly like to post for the camera. 

For those that are interested: there is an actual "season" for these fish to be collected and harvested. Approx: November - February.....I believe they come to shallower waters to spawn and are a little easier to collect since they are a deep water species. Also....when collected from shallower (relative) waters; there is less of a chance for bladder issues. The price for these fish when "in season" is generally a little (again, relative) less.


----------



## fesso clown

That "Borb" are pretty, I feel your pain on the 2 goners...



Taipan said:


> Thanks man. How are the new predators doing? Well I hope.


I lost one, the female, we haven't seen her in 2 weeks now, could be hiding, they mostly came out at night. Cryptic creatures... 
The male feeds though every time I bust out the baster...

What's a Borb?


----------



## Taipan

Dang. Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope the female is around somewhere. Time to break out the 'red' flashlight at night and do some exploring soon. 

Borb = Short form of Borbonius Anthias


----------



## Flexin5

that's a nice looking fish!


----------



## Taipan

*Updated Pics and Pieces.....*

Some new(er) pics of pieces......

Acropora spathulata
Pectinia alcicornis
Euphyllia - Torch Coral (seems like fairly aggressive specimens)


----------



## Taipan

*Updated Pics.....*

Updated Pics of Corals and Fish.....


----------



## Bayinaung

Hey Taipan, I took a look at your tank again. And noticed someone commented about the TAP water. WHAT?! 

PEOPLE this dude was telling me to buy an RODI when I met him. and he doesn't use it. Hypocrite! lol. (I am going to buy one. right now just buying RO water for my nano).

Not wanting to make this a discussion on water, the York and Durham regions have brand new $1bn water treatment plants that uses membranes (while toronto uses the older filtration methods for drinking water I believe). So the tap water in the burbs would be of better quality. but based on your location as posted on first page, I think you might still be using lake ontario water.

So that's amazing Taipan. are you still on tap or did you switch to RO?


----------



## Taipan

There is an old idiom: "Do as I say and not as I do." .....

Hypocrisy is abound. Hypocrisy aside. I do believe one will have better, faster, long term success with an R.O. unit with respect to coral husbandry. One will have less issues and hopefully less parameter issues by having one. Trust me....I've had my fair share of dead corals due to inclement water parameters. Fish and LPS seem to tolerate better than SPS without the use of R.O./D.I. water. That being said; perhaps an anomaly.....the longer term SPS I have kept, have good underlying skeletal and flesh growth but not necessarily the really nice long extended fuzzy/furry polyp extensions. There are still nice extensions but perhaps the extensions would be better with the use of R.O./D.I. water.

I'm the last person you should take advice from in terms of water parameters. I couldn't tell you what my current calcium, alkalinity, nitrate, phosphate levels are. I am a very poor example of discipline. I generally let Poly Filter media, Chemi-Pure, and Rowa Phos take care of some of these issues. Again...treating the symptoms not the actual root problem.

To answer your question: Yes I do have an R.O. unit....finally. I got a Vertex 200 GPD R.O./D.I. with booster pump unit from Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics. Have I installed it and begun using it yet? No. I'm lazy (foolish) like that.


----------



## rburns24

Once you have the unit installed and have been using it for a while, you should notice an appreciable difference in your tank. Can't wait to see the results...


----------



## Bayinaung

oh I see yeah you use tap water but do a full blown chem treatment. well, I can see your logic there. It's not that it's not been done before. tap water was what people used to do in the old days old days.

What Robert says is true. It would be very interesting indeed to see the difference. What salt do you use? wait I can scroll back.


----------



## Bayinaung

So what salt are you using now?

And, oh by the way, have you tried harvesting any pearls from your clam?  I'll bet it's got some huge pearl in there by now.


----------



## Taipan

*Salt.....*

Again...."Do as I say and not as I do".....

There are many articles warning you not to change the brand of salt you use. Alkalinity and Calcium levels being the main parameter shifts.

My preferred and most often used salt is Tropic Marin Pro. I'm not an expert on salt and water parameters. What I do find in "higher end" and higher priced salts is that the rate at which it dissolves and quality of it dissolving is much better. Less precipitate.

That being said there is also and adage that states "Everyone eventually goes back to Reef Crystals". That's generally true. Most LFS you will find use Reef Crystals. Nothing wrong with it. If I find a good deal on Reef Crystals, Tropic Marin, or Tropic Marin Pro.....I'll buy and use it.


----------



## Bayinaung

cool. that's helpful to know what salt's good with local "water". Those are the two most important things we're putting into the tank isn't it. I'm still learning all the nuances of the hobby. I knew that getting a nano would really help me jump started on educating myself in this.


----------



## sig

Bayinaung said:


> cool. that's helpful to know what salt's good with local "water".


biggest "joke" that I even seen on this forum. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

*Additional Pics and Updates......*

Apparently my watchman goby has found comfort hanging around the underside of my carpet anemone. It may end up being lunch for the anemone if it's not careful......

Sold some pieces and made room for others......again.


----------



## Bayinaung

the last two are pretty sick looking. I forgot the name of the other type of coral there.... what's it called?


----------



## Taipan

The SPS is some form of Acropora Tortuosa (I think). The horizontal flat(ter) piece is an LPS - Micromussa.


----------



## Bayinaung

no, the donut shaped thing with the crowns in the same shot as the scoly


----------



## Taipan

*This piece?.....*



Bayinaung said:


> no, the donut shaped thing with the crowns in the same shot as the scoly


This is a Scolymia australis in the process of eating. It's tentacles extend out ward to catch food in the water column - especially at night and in the presence of food.

Attached are the "after and before" pictures of the same Scoly.


----------



## Bayinaung

ooo shit nice! I love the pink color it has. so which pellets have you been feeding them?


----------



## Taipan

I have cleaner shrimp (opportunistic feeders) that like to cherry pick at the food I provide for my lps. They will pick away at pellets that are left for them. As a result I will feed very late at night or early in the morning. I will broadcast feed (Cyclopeeze, Reef Roids, Phyto, ect.)

As for pellets; any small sized pellets should illicit a strong reaction from scolys; however - Fauna Marin LPS pellets for some reason are pretty fragrant. LPS and fish in general seem to love them. I also feed Dainichi Marine FX and Veggie FX.


----------



## explor3r

Stop giving steroids to your donut corals!!!


----------



## JamesHurst

I want to shrink myself and sleep in your corals.
Beautiful tank!


----------



## thmh

iam pretty madjelly from you red!!! great score on the tiny winie harlequin tuskfish. I lost rock, paper, scissor to typezero or else i would of gotten one as well!


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for the compliments everyone. As for the 'baby' Harlequin Tusk..... I'm sure there may be more down the pipeline.  Apparently others have been inquiring about them. I will kindly "plant the seed" at a few local lfs....and advise once I see some available. Hopefully.....someone can source out Australian ones (richer blues and orange colouration). Not likely at that size...but you never know. 

P.S. - Mine is growing quite quick. There's noticeable growth. He's not shy and eats like a pig. So far so good. 

P.P.S. - I will eventually make it your way and spend some $ with you guys. Cheers.


----------



## thmh

Our doors are always open for you red!


----------



## Taipan

Thanks guys. I feel the love.


----------



## Taipan

*Went Shopping Again.....*

*sighs* .....enjoy. lol


----------



## jmb

What is the first and second photo?


----------



## Taipan

It's a chalice. A huge ass chalice that is the size of a dinner plate.....easily 100+ pinhead sized yellow eyes. It's been sitting at the LFS for nearly a month. No one paid attention to it or either found the piece too big. The rest are some form of chalices as well. All have been at the LFS for a minimum of 3+ weeks ignored and allowed to color up and be healthy once again.


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> *went shopping again :




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

Red is just getting so many new acquisitions to force himself into getting moving with a new build.


----------



## Bayinaung

If you got space in your house, there's a relatively new 280 gallon designer drilled triangle/corner tank I've seen that you can get for a song. It's very architectural.

Or a more conventional rectangular tank:
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ502844490

do it Taipan, do it!


----------



## Taipan

*Because I'm weak......*

New additions.......

Notice in the background of some pics....I took out rock work sold/gave away older pieces to make room. Terrible habit.

Classifications for some of these new additions are debatable (just 'google/bing it' for more info) :

Orange Frogspawn (Euphyllia paradivisa) from Australia

Acanthastrea maxima

Acanthastrea bowerbanki

Peach/Orange Pectinia alcicornis


----------



## explor3r

Very nice my friend you really got me into small donuts and others...
You getting better at the pictures too


----------



## thmh

Finally got to meet the great RED!.....checked off the bucket list! 

~Tony


----------



## Taipan

It was nice meeting you as well. There's nothing great about me....lol.....just another hobbyist that likes to travel.  Cheers.


----------



## Taipan

*Because I'm an idiot.....*

I came across this small Blue Carpet Anemone and had to get it. The tentacle pattern and colour were very unique. Under the LFS lighting it was a deep rich blue. Under daylight (ie. in the plastic bag) it looked purple and even red. In my display this morning it is very much a rich blue. 

Because of the noticeably shorter, "nubbier" tentacles and an oral disc that blended in and not easily noticed; I was uncertain of what kind of carpet this anemone was. I have just received confirmation on Reef Central that it is in fact, a Haddoni. It's about 4" in diameter, very sticky with a healthy foot and oral disc.


----------



## thmh

Looks awesome red! How do you manage to fit all these lps in your tank!? 

~Tony


----------



## Taipan

Thanks. I honestly don't know. I think it's a combination of placement of corals, having a huge sump/refugium, and a great skimmer. I admit...it's a very heavy bio load. Don't forget....after a few months (maybe sooner); I get bored and move on. Some pieces I sell to my private collectors or give away to friends. The 'trophy' and sentimental pieces will stay while I enjoy watching them grow. 

I'll post a more recent full tank shot later so people can zoom in an out looking at corals and fish. lol


----------



## fesso clown

Taipan said:


> I came across this small Blue Carpet Anemone and had to get it. The tentacle pattern and colour were very unique. Under the LFS lighting it was a deep rich blue. Under daylight (ie. in the plastic bag) it looked purple and even red. In my display this morning it is very much a rich blue.
> 
> Because of the noticeably shorter, "nubbier" tentacles and an oral disc that blended in and not easily noticed; I was uncertain of what kind of carpet this anemone was. I have just received confirmation on Reef Central that it is in fact, a Haddoni. It's about 4" in diameter, very sticky with a healthy foot and oral disc.


Wow! super cool specimen! Nice score!


----------



## thmh

Your a nice specimen Jeff! Now go on my fb and enter my contest! 

~Tony


----------



## tom g

*wowser*

man u simple get the wildest stuff red .. simply amazing 
cheers dude
tom


----------



## Taipan

*Additional Pictures......*

Here are some additional pics that depict its colour more accurately. For now, it has taken up a home within an empty clam shell that I had placed it in. Enjoy.


----------



## rickcasa

He sure found a good home. Is this from John? Under their lights it didn't look this good...way to spot them!


----------



## Taipan

This guy wasn't from John. I haven't seen one like this one before. It's just odd. lol


----------



## Bayinaung

that's cute. clowns are already hosting it! is that hard to find here?


----------



## explor3r

Very nice Red, the clowns seem to be having a blast it makes me wanna dive into the anemone too...Great shots too


----------



## ameekplec.

Cool pickup! You always seem to find all the cool stuff - I guess making the rounds pays off


----------



## Taipan

Bayinaung said:


> that's cute. clowns are already hosting it! is that hard to find here?


The colour (blue or even purple) of the anemone is not considered uber rare. Harder to find yes, but not exceptionally rare. What caught my attention was it's overall size, rich colour, and especially the pattern and size of its tentacles.



explor3r said:


> Very nice Red, the clowns seem to be having a blast it makes me wanna dive into the anemone too...Great shots too


Thanks so much. Come to the dark (anemone) side. It will reward you just as much as it frustrates you (ask our mutual crazy Russian friend). As for the shots - yeah....some guy named Alex was kind (and crazy) enough to lend me his expensive DSLR camera and accessories.  Thanks again! Stay tuned for better pics.....

P.S. - I have a mule picking up a camera for me in HK


----------



## Taipan

ameekplec. said:


> Cool pickup! You always seem to find all the cool stuff - I guess making the rounds pays off


It's a curse - not having a social life  .....actually for me it's a bonus I'm generally a morning person.

Come join us sometime. You are more than welcome. 

P.S. - I haven't forgotten about being on your "list" for a lemondrop BTA. lol


----------



## Taipan

*Say "Hello" to my little friend......*

Another variation/morph added to my "Flame" Bubble Tip anemone collection. 

P.S. - I am well aware that I should be THINING out my collection as opposed to adding to it at this point


----------



## fesso clown

Taipan said:


> Another variation/morph added to my "Flame" Bubble Tip anemone collection.
> 
> P.S. - I am well aware that I should be THINING out my collection as opposed to adding to it at this point


So you're the one who snagged that up so quickly from MJC... baaaaaastaaaaaaarrrrrrd!
I saw that in person a couple days ago.... beautiful.....


----------



## Taipan

lol.....this was from a private collector/hobbyist. I was too slow for MJC's as well


----------



## Kooka

That's the same one I had Red. Unfortunately mine got killed by it's "cheaper" neighboring BTA's.


----------



## Taipan

Sorry to hear that. Allopathic reactions of anemones are hard to determine at the best of times. So far....mine have the 'instinct' to stay away from one another or become immune to each other's sting. I'm well aware that this situation may not last. I have an interesting mix/grouping of BTAs and Carpets.


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> So you're the one who snagged that up so quickly from MJC... baaaaaastaaaaaaarrrrrrd!
> I saw that in person a couple days ago.... beautiful.....


I think mister GTAreef has a few of these for very reasonable price

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

*Latest Addition.....*

For a guy that's supposed to be decreasing his stock (for a new build/upgrade).....well.....I'm just weak and sad .....

Taken under different lighting conditions to give a better representation. The first picture was how it appeared at the LFS.


----------



## fesso clown

I had a feeling you'd be going home with that one... Beautiful!


----------



## Taipan

*Aussie Gold Torch Spawning....*

Came home to a nice surprise this evening. It appears that one of my Aussie Gold Torch pieces has decided to spawn and broadcast eggs. :bounce1: I'm not under any illusion that I'll have random and sporadic Torches sprouting around in my display...but it is pretty cool to observe and great source of feed for the display's inhabitants.


----------



## altcharacter

Very lucky guy Red!! Even if you don't get any spawns that is still really cool to see.


----------



## explor3r

Thats amazing Red good for you!


----------



## BIGSHOW




----------



## rickcasa

Niiiice....you must've been playing some Barry White. 
You should harvest a few eggs with a baster and place them in a floating container. 
Mine is getting as big as yours and if I get lucky it'd be interesting to study.


----------



## Taipan

*Moseleya Latistellata (Australia) - Giant Star Coral.....*

My friends and I had to do some digging and research on this piece. It was a "curiosity/oddity" sitting at the LFS. It looked "interesting" there; but not "sexy" (if that makes any sense). Everyone will have their own opinion as to what is or isn't attractive to their respective eyes.

After some research; I discovered that this piece is generally endemic to Northern Australia and South East Asia. It's part of the Faviidae Family (think Favias and Favites ie. Brain Corals) but is uniquely (currently) a MONOSPECIFIC species. In other words: while there may be different coloured Giant Star Coral (most common is green); there is only one type of skeletal structure/design in its genus. Think of it this way: while there are many types and forms of Favias/Favites such as Pineapple, Moon, Honeycomb, Brain, Worm.....there is only one type of Moseleya Latistellata.

http://www.edgeofexistence.org/coral_reef/species_info.php?id=1857

In theory; this should be a hardy coral. Its natural habitat includes areas of muddy waters and where there are periods of low tides (ie. prolonged exposure to harsh elements). We'll see if I can keep it alive and thriving. it will be interesting what becomes of it over time.  Incidentally; I mistook it for an "Australomussa rowleyensis" originally.

This is the first Purple, Teal/BLUE, and Orange one I have come across. Most are traditionally varying shades of green. Since I don't come across what I consider true Teal/Blue colours (with respect to LPS) that often; I have purposely enclosed pictures under different lighting conditions to let you judge for yourself. I was remarkably surprised how it looked in the Display when compared to what I saw at the LFS. Enjoy:

This is what it looked like at the LFS (taken with a camera phone):



In my Display under 100% White Lighting:



In my Display under 100% Blue Actinic Lighting:



In my Display 50% White and 50% Actinic (50/50) Lighting:



Distance picture in my Display using a Camera Phone (most accurate colour rendition in my opinion):


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Wicked. I am impressed by the level of research you did on this piece.

It was pretty brown when we got it and started to color up nicely the longer we had it. I expect it will look even better with more time. She's in good hands. 

Looking forward to future updates!!!


----------



## Taipan

Thanks so much. It's amazing how Google and a Magic 8 Ball make me appear to be intelligent.


----------



## zoapaly

Nice picked, i like the gold rim


----------



## Taipan

*I was weak......*

My latest additions.....

Baby Australian Scolymia and yet another Aussie Spathulata frag. I'll post a more decent pic of the Spathulata frag down the road.


----------



## Bayinaung

nice scoly and acro taipan.


----------



## Taipan

*This thread.....*

Is now "Closed"......

This setup and display is now a memory (albeit a good one). After the recent Ice Storm - it was an uphill and losing battle against the elements. I planned for a "worst case scenario" of 48 hours.....certainly not a 6 day interruption of power - in the DEAD of winter. After the 48 hour mark; I made the decision to shut everything down and executed my contingency plan. (That's just another way of stating that I 'freaked' and 'panicked'  ). I used this incident as sound reasoning to quit procrastinating and build something new.

A special thanks to ALL the GTAA Forum members that reached out inquiring and providing assistance. It is VERY much appreciated. I simply cannot name everyone....it's just too long a list....and I'm sure I'll forget someone along the way by accident - and I don't want that. I'm also cognisant to the fact that most members that contacted me, had their own respective Ice Storm issues to deal with.

GTA LFS should also be noted and thanked as well. I can NOT list and thank each and every LFS. Everyone was busy and scrambling during this event.

Stand outs and special thanks go out to (In no particular order) :

Ryan - R2O Aquariums
Flavio - Advanced Reef Aquatics
Jay - Reef Raft
Dave - BigShow Frags
Dan and Isabelle - Canada Corals
Alex - Frag Cave

There were a few casualties of fish and corals - and almost always, they're invariably the sentimental ones.

I still intend to post now and then on this forum. I still intend to make Road Trips. I will endeavour to remain active. Interestingly enough....I made a purchase or two over the past week despite no longer having a display.....I have issues. 

Finally; the second part of my contingency plan (aside from freaking out and panicking) - My NEW display and sump/refugium will be filling with water soon. 

I already have made preparations well in advance and have mature water, seeded Marco Rock, Live Rock, seeded Argonite substrate, and an interesting assortment of Macro Algae ready to go - at various undisclosed locations.  Also, some of you already know that I've been building a little 'war chest' of interesting hardware for this long overdue build. 

I hope to be sharing with you all in the near future. Have a Happy and SAFE New Year. Cheers.


----------



## sig

Based on talking points above we will have smaller version of Ripley aquarium in the Red's house. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Red you are one of the gems in this hobby that make it fun. Always willing to lend a hand and an ear without thinking of yourself.

If there's anything I can do for you give me a shout. Even if it's just bringing over a bottle of red wine to get you motivated


----------



## notclear

Red, sorry to see your tank goes but I am sure you will be back at no time as I could see your gems at R2O.

I couldn't have helped anyone as my tank is literally full.


----------



## explor3r

Red thats too bad but moving forward Im so exited to see how your new set up is going to look, you planning and research will pay off soon.
Good luck buddy!!!!!!


----------



## rburns24

Sorry to hear that the power outage hit you hard as well. On the other hand, can't wait to see your new tank. I know it will be excellent.


----------



## Ciddian

Best Wishes to you Taipan!  Thread closed as per request.


----------

